# W. G. T. Shedd: Those in hell have no desires after holiness and heaven



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 18, 2020)

The finally lost are not to be conceived of as having faint desires and aspirations for a holy and heavenly state, and as feebly but really inclined to sorrow for their sin, but are kept in hell contrary to their yearning and petition. They are sometimes so described by the opponent of the doctrine, or at least so thought of.

There is not a single throb of godly sorrow, or a single pulsation of holy desire, in the lost spirit. The temper toward God in the lost is angry and defiant. “They hate both me and my father,” says the Son of God, “without a cause” (John 15:24, 25). Satan and his followers “love darkness rather than light,” hell rather than me heaven, “ because their deeds are evil ” (John 3:19). Sin ultimately assumes a fiendish form, and degree. It is pure wickedness without regret or sorrow, and with a delight in evil for evil’s sake. ...

For the reference, see W. G. T. Shedd: Those in hell have no desires after holiness and heaven.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Jul 18, 2020)

Indeed. The doors of Hell are locked from the inside and those in Hell will forever shake their fist at God. 

Good find!


----------

